# Bought a baby rohm...



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I put a deposit for a baby 3'' "Black Piranha" at big als. I am gonna pick him up this week. I am pretty confident that it is a true rohm. Compared to my sanchezi, the rohm's jaw and body is thicker/wider from side to side and the snout is less pointy. On the rohm the belly is rounder and does not finish like a "blade" like my sanchezi does. There is bright yellow around the gills and the anal fin is yellow. And at 3'' his eyes already have orange with a black band running down the center of the eye. The body is greyish with black spots.

I dont know of any other serra that can have orange eyes at that size besides a sanchezi. And it looks nothing like a sanchezi.

I know that " This thread is nothing without pics" but i dont have a dijicam.
Do these caracteristics describe a rohm?
Any input can help, I am still gonna buy him caus the eye color must mean its a rohm. I am planning to buy a cam next month and will post pics.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think you answered your own question.Take a good look at those belly scutes on your sanchezi, and take a good look at your "possible baby rhom" you will be getting.

rhoms can be shaped different and have many different colors, it's possible the fish could also be another kind of serra as well.

You can check the spots and see if any have bars, like compressus or altuvi.

Maybe hard to tell for sure, maybe read up on opefe and go back and take a good luck at your fish.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Definately no bars. They are perfect round spots. U think it could be another serra? Wich other serra would have redish/orange color in their eyes?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Definately no bars. They are perfect round spots. U think it could be another serra? Wich other serra would have redish/orange color in their eyes?
> [snapback]1042543[/snapback]​


I dont know what it could be, Id assume if they have it labeld as "rhom", it's rhom, I was just telling you a few things to look for to determine this for sure.You seem concerned it could end up not being rhom.

Lots of rhoms dont get red eye untill bigger then 3", sanchezi and spilos, even macs can start to show some red ornage at a smaller size.

I coudlnt even guess without a picture.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

get pics dude


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Definately no bars. They are perfect round spots. U think it could be another serra? Wich other serra would have redish/orange color in their eyes?
> [snapback]1042543[/snapback]​


my sanchezi had red eyes at 4" so dont be dissapointed


----------

